# How to rotate video?



## ereka (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope this is in the correct forum.

I don't shoot hardly any video, but I shot a video on my 5DMkIII at an event recently ..... in portrait (upright) view. When it plays back, it plays back in landscape view and for the life of me I can't work out how to rotate it so that it plays back in the correct orientation.

I don't have any dedicated video editing software, so I'm reliant on CS5.5 extended. Is it possible to rotate video after it's shot and if so, how? I understand that CS5.5 extended supports video editing, but despite spending ages 'googling', I haven't managed to find out how to rotate a video


----------



## Viggo (Nov 16, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> why would you do that?
> 
> if you rotate the video.. well it is rotated... unlike you shoot some abstract stuff i don´t see the sense in that.
> 
> ...



You DO shoot in horizontal position, I'm sure you meant that as well..


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 16, 2012)

ereka said:


> I don't shoot hardly any video, but I shot a video on my 5DMkIII at an event recently ..... in portrait (upright) view. When it plays back, it plays back in landscape view and for the life of me I can't work out how to rotate it so that it plays back in the correct orientation.



If you just want to *play* it in the correct pos. then get vlc media player, then tools -> effects -> video -> geometry -> transform (rotate). Also great for watching movies when lying flat on the bed and being too lazy to lift the head :->


----------



## Kristofgss (Nov 16, 2012)

Movie rotator is a freeware tool which I use for rotating my movies (I know, i shouldn't shoot them like that, but I'm so used to shooting portraits that it keeps happening) http://movierotator.com/


----------



## ereka (Nov 16, 2012)

Kristofgss said:


> Movie rotator is a freeware tool which I use for rotating my movies (I know, i shouldn't shoot them like that, but I'm so used to shooting portraits that it keeps happening) http://movierotator.com/



Thanks ... sounds effective, but does it work on Mac OSX or is it just for Microsoft Windows?


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't know this would be such a common requirement someone would release a package specifically for it, I was going to suggest just putting your TV / monitor on it's side .

I just took a look at the source for Movie Rotator and it's Windows only.


----------



## ereka (Nov 16, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> of course..... i was a bit mixed up with what exactly he/she wants to achieve.



I wasn't really wanting to achieve anything specific ... it's just so happened that I was shooting stills in portrait orientation and when I had the bright idea of shooting a video of the same scene I carried on shooting in portrait. It was only later, when I played back the video that I discovered the problem. I won't make the same mistake again, but in the meantime I'd like to use the movie and therefore need to be able to rotate it.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 16, 2012)

VirtualDub that Freelancer suggested is normally what I'd use for transforms, but I believe that's another Windows only option. Maybe you have a friend / workplace with Windows and can do it there?


----------



## mws (Nov 16, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> If you just want to *play* it in the correct pos. then get vlc media player, then tools -> effects -> video -> geometry -> transform (rotate). Also great for watching movies when lying flat on the bed and being too lazy to lift the head :->




+1, except that I spent more time looking on the internet on how to rotate the movie then I actually did watching the movie.


----------



## Kristofgss (Nov 16, 2012)

Quicktime pro on mac: http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=3637


----------



## Gibbseven (Mar 2, 2018)

Beside rotate videos, some of you may like to flip video or add mirror effect to videos: http://www.videoconverterfactory.com/tips/how-to-flip-a-video.html


----------

